
Programming Fibonacci on a self-made 8-bit breadboard computer [video] - AlexeyBrin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a73ZXDJtU48
======
eriknstr
Saw your posted this on /r/programming. Neat video. Try resubmitting it again
later, I'm sure that if you submit it at the right time it could get some
attention here on HN as well.

PS: Drop the square brackets next time and just call it "Programming Fibonacci
on a 8 bits self made breadboard computer" like you did on /r/programming.

